
What do managers know that you don't?  Here's Wharton's curriculum. - daniel-cussen
http://www.wharton.upenn.edu/mba/academics/curriculum/structure.cfm
======
Alex3917
Corporate finance is a legitimately interesting and potentially useful class.
The rest are mostly bullshit.

